# i5 6600k vs i7 4790k



## godzzzillla (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello
My current rig is i5 760, Intel DH55TC mobo, corsair tx750 and a gtx 670. Unfortunately, my PC is not booting up properly. It goes until the BIOS screen and turns off by itself. The green LED in the motherboard turns off after this. I've done the Corsair paperclip test to find that the PSU is working properly. Hence I hope my mobo alone is affected. Now back to the question. 
I'm planning to get a new motherboard and since my proccy is also old, I thought of replacing that too. Which processor to get among these 2 - i5 6600k and the i7 4790k. Now I've read a few posts regarding this and found that the i7 is better for gaming. But I'm not sure getting the 4xxx series in 2015 would really be future proof. I won't be upgrading my rig after this for at least another 4 years. And also can you suggest a good motherboard for the processor too. The budget I'm having in mind for the processor and the motherboard together is 30k. There is also the consideration of ddr4 ram in case of 6600k which adds up the cost. So I'm really confused now. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2015)

If you aren't going to overclock, it makes no sense to buy a K series proccy. Get non k version. As for the gaming aspect, upgrade your GPU too.


----------



## godzzzillla (Sep 18, 2015)

GPU upgrade right now is not possible for me, maybe after 1 or 2 years. I might do overclocking too if its needed. That's why I preferred the k series.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2015)

Overclocking to even double the base frequency of the processor wont help unless you have a good GPU. 

Processors only help that much. GPU drives the frame rates. 

For a comparison, my i5 2400 is still driving >60fps on fc4 and bf4 and stuff.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 20, 2015)

godzzzillla said:


> Hello
> My current rig is i5 760, Intel DH55TC mobo, corsair tx750 and a gtx 670. Unfortunately, my PC is not booting up properly. It goes until the BIOS screen and turns off by itself. The green LED in the motherboard turns off after this. I've done the Corsair paperclip test to find that the PSU is working properly. Hence I hope my mobo alone is affected. Now back to the question.
> I'm planning to get a new motherboard and since my proccy is also old, I thought of replacing that too. Which processor to get among these 2 - i5 6600k and the i7 4790k. Now I've read a few posts regarding this and found that the i7 is better for gaming. But I'm not sure getting the 4xxx series in 2015 would really be future proof. I won't be upgrading my rig after this for at least another 4 years. And also can you suggest a good motherboard for the processor too. The budget I'm having in mind for the processor and the motherboard together is 30k. There is also the consideration of ddr4 ram in case of 6600k which adds up the cost. So I'm really confused now. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you



well mate your don't have much choice since your budget is total 30 k for both motherboard and processor you have two option :

1) Atx motherboard z97 will cost 10k+ but then you won't have money for i7 4790k which is 24k... so get a i5 4690k + atx motherboard..

2) mAtx motherboard (not really future proof) can easily come within 10k then you can get a i7 4790k........ 

I think it will be really tough to find good prices for i5 6600k with z170 board under 30k........


----------



## godzzzillla (Sep 20, 2015)

I know about GPU and frame rate realtions... Just wanted to know which one would be better for gaming, in view with the cores and hyperthreading concept. Right now, as of my knowledge, i5 is more than enough for gaming. But these next gen games might change the concepts and use hyperthreading a lot. That is why I asked opinion with respect to gaming. And I can squeeze in a few more bucks too if going for that option is really worth it. I won't be doing video editing stuff and other processor heavy activities.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 21, 2015)

godzzzillla said:


> I know about GPU and frame rate realtions... Just wanted to know which one would be better for gaming, in view with the cores and hyperthreading concept. Right now, as of my knowledge, i5 is more than enough for gaming. But these next gen games might change the concepts and use hyperthreading a lot. That is why I asked opinion with respect to gaming. And I can squeeze in a few more bucks too if going for that option is really worth it. I won't be doing video editing stuff and other processor heavy activities.


It's all about the games that you play.
Old gen games benefit from higher clock speed and thus single core performance matters a lot.
Whereas new gen games are focusing on multiple cores and running more threads. So they will benefit a lot from extra cores. The same can be said about online multiplayer gaming. A CPU with more cores eases the task in MP gaming.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2015)

get core i7.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 21, 2015)

i5 is always the sweet spot for gaming, i7 is just too expensive and xeon is better vfm for a small difference in performance.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 25, 2015)

if you game at more then 1080p then i5, i7 doesnt matter from this point on its all gpu bound. Overall what i have noticed is i7 provides micro stutter free experience in crysis 3 and witcher 3 in these two games for sure from i own personal experience.


----------

